# Plowing Dollar General Stores



## nicktw25

I was contacted by my local Dollar General store to put a bid out on 10 other stores. I can't figure out for the life of me how to post a picture on here. But if you know what a Dollar General parking lot looks like then you know what 99% of them look like. 

I have been plowing residentials for the past 2 years. So I need help on pricing out commercial lots. I don't have to do sidewalks and trigger is every 3". They also might want salt prices.

ANY help would be appreciated.


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

if you dont have a v plow dont bother


----------



## dieselss

Are you capable of plowing your residentials and 10 businesses?


----------



## nicktw25

Yes I have two trucks. If I get these dollar generals one will be dedicated residential and the other will be a dollar general truck. Also all 10 of these stores are very close together so there is minimal drive time.

I've hear anywhere from $160 a lot down to $50 a lot.... Not including salt


----------



## JustJeff

How can ten dollar general stores be "that close" to make it efficient? Doesn't make sense to me. I know they're not built right on top of each other. And if you've only got one truck able to plow those ten stores in a heavy storm you're **** out of luck. Sounds like you're underequipped to do this job to me.


----------



## nicktw25

They are all in a large city or in an out skirting town. Residentials don't take very long with one truck. I would have him help once he's finished. And I also highly doubt I will get 10 stores. Every store is open for bid individually, I picked the 10 closest to each other.


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

buy another 2 trucks and then bid on them. youre under equipped right now trying to do them with 1 truck. I have 2 trucks with 50+ residential and 3 commercial, and im thinking about adding 1 or 2 more trucks


----------



## mark268

Which National is handling Dollar this year?


----------



## born2farm

mark268;1837925 said:


> Which National is handling Dollar this year?


Innovations In Management handles all of ours. Actually a very good National to work for.


----------



## dieselss

2 trks is not enough as everyone has said. 
A) what if one brakes down, then what?
B) what if it's close to opening time and driveway cleaning time and your behind, who gets priority? 
C) what if there's a blizzard, how long are the 2 trks gunna be out for? Again who gets priority?
D) what if your behind on the stores and they call, who are you pulling off which route to cover?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

PremierSnowPlow;1837913 said:


> buy another 2 trucks and then bid on them. youre under equipped right now trying to do them with 1 truck. I have 2 trucks with 50+ residential and 3 commercial, and im thinking about adding 1 or 2 more trucks


OK, aren't these lots like maybe a half hour each for plowing?

And you think he needs 4 trucks for 10 stores and a handful of driveways?

Unless your driveways are "estate" drives, as in more than 50-60' long, you're nuts. If they're close to each other, I could have 50 drives, 50-60' long done in 2-3 hours. With a truck.


----------



## mark268

You have to take in account drive time from one store to another. During a snow event "close" in a large city is not actually "close". Even if it's 1/2 hour work at each site, that's 5 hours plus drive time. Can it be done in one night after the snow ends? I doubt it, plus your customers will not be happy when its not clean by normal business hours.

I'm thinking logistically 10 sites is way over your head with only one truck designated to the work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

mark268;1837953 said:


> You have to take in account drive time from one store to another. During a snow event "close" in a large city is not actually "close". Even if it's 1/2 hour work at each site, that's 5 hours plus drive time. Can it be done in one night after the snow ends? I doubt it, plus your customers will not be happy when its not clean by normal business hours.
> 
> I'm thinking logistically 10 sites is way over your head with only one truck designated to the work.


And you have to figure that some of his driveways are close to the stores.

Assuming what you say is accurate (half hour away from each other) then there is no way anyone would be profitable with 3-4 trucks, either.

I've never looked that closely at them, I figure they sell cheap junk so they probably want about the same level of service. I could be wrong.


----------



## Defcon 5

PremierSnowPlow;1837878 said:


> if you dont have a v plow dont bother


What????......You do understand Snow was plowed long before the invention of the "V" plow ......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5;1837965 said:


> What????......You do understand Snow was plowed long before the invention of the "V" plow ......


I'm calling BS.

You lie, dood.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes;1837979 said:


> I'm calling BS.
> 
> You lie, dood.


I would respond in my normal manner.......But, I promised someone I would stay on the straight and narrow.......:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

More BS. Lol

Me too.


----------



## extremepusher

Stick to driveways. Your not ready for 10 right off the bat. Get one or two small commercial sites first so you know how to bid properly and know what it takes.

For the guys that think he needs all this equipment, The right driver could plow all 10 and 20 driveway and have time to have breakfast @7:30 a.m.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

extremepusher;1837997 said:


> Stick to driveways. Your not ready for 10 right off the bat. Get one or two small commercial sites first so you know how to bid properly and know what it takes.
> 
> For the guys that think he needs all this equipment, The right driver could plow all 10 and 20 driveway and have time to have breakfast @7:30 a.m.


ONLY.........if he has a V plow.


----------



## PLOWTRUCK

How many drives do you do and how long will it take with one truck? Are any close to dollar generals? What is your trigger on drives? Here is the issue with having one truck do 10 commercial lots is they all probably open at the same time. Well say 6 am. 10 lots at 30 minutes is 5 hours plus travel time so you are looking at starting at 1 am. Not sure how the snow is in Indiana but I have seen storms start at 1 am and drop 5 inches by 6 am. In that case you may need 2 trucks on the dollar generals. A lot of variables here but I would say 2 trucks might be tight unless some of these stores are near your residentials.


----------



## PremierSnowPlow

Defcon 5;1837965 said:


> What????......You do understand Snow was plowed long before the invention of the "V" plow ......


You do understand that he has residential drives and wants to do 10 dollar general lots? Would YOU want to plow 10 lots with a straight blade and 2 trucks? I wouldn't, too much time with a straight blade for 1, and 2 even if I did have a straight blade I'd want a set of wings. Try plowing 10 lots by the time they open the stores with a straight and all that time to do them.


----------



## nicktw25

Yes I don't have 50 residentials like some have stated. I only have 10 that are close to the dollar generals. My travel time is minimal. Also I'm bidding individually that's why I am bidding 10 so hopefully I can land at least 2-3. But I have no idea where to begin for the plowing on price. 

I'm guessing salt is about 2.5x markup. If I get all 10 for the right price then I have no problem with buying another truck and plow. I don't want all of them to brag saying I have 10 dollar generals. I want at least 2-3 at the right amount.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

nicktw25;1838062 said:


> Yes I don't have 50 residentials like some have stated. I only have 10 that are close to the dollar generals. My travel time is minimal. Also I'm bidding individually that's why I am bidding 10 so hopefully I can land at least 2-3. But I have no idea where to begin for the plowing on price.
> 
> I'm guessing salt is about 2.5x markup. If I get all 10 for the right price then I have no problem with buying another truck and plow. I don't want all of them to brag saying I have 10 dollar generals. I want at least 2-3 at the right amount.


But do you have a V plow?


----------



## nicktw25

No sir. Not really sure why I need a V plow for a basic square parking lot. Yes it would be nice but not a necessity.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's no good.

What about 3-4 trucks?

BTW, t&m is the only way to go for these sized lots. You should be able to gross close to $50k over a 2 day storm if you do.


----------



## Longae29

Mark Oomkes;1838080 said:


> That's no good.
> 
> What about 3-4 trucks?


Loader with 16 foot pusher!


----------



## nicktw25

Longae29;1838082 said:


> Loader with 16 foot pusher!


Do I need to buy a snow melter trailer too?


----------



## Longae29

Mark Oomkes;1837958 said:


> I've never looked that closely at them, I figure they sell cheap junk so they probably want about the same level of service. I could be wrong.


Goodwill sells the cheapest of junk, and it's used ...last time I saw their s.o.w. they allowed for catching of snowflakes as they fall from the sky....


----------



## Longae29

nicktw25;1838083 said:


> Do I need to buy a snow melter trailer too?


Probably two...

If you're pricing for profit, and are taking all of your travel time into account you'll be just fine. Maybe sub out your driveways if you aren't going to have enough time to get everything done in a reasonable amt of time


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Longae29;1838082 said:


> Loader with 16 foot pusher!


What if it breaks down?


----------



## nicktw25

Sounds like I need a truck for each store and they have to have a V plow.


----------



## jrs.landscaping

nicktw25;1838098 said:


> Sounds like I need a truck for each store and they have to have a V plow.


I'd opt for dedicated loaders at each site, all with 20' pushers and two salt trucks on standby.


----------



## Longae29

Mark Oomkes;1838094 said:


> What if it breaks down?


Buy a brand new one, because new stuff never breaks down


----------



## nicktw25

jrs.landscaping;1838100 said:


> I'd opt for dedicated loaders at each site, all with 20' pushers and two salt trucks on standby.


That's not a bad idea. I'll go to my local CAT dealer tomorrow morning and see what I can do!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Longae29;1838102 said:


> Buy a brand new one, because new stuff never breaks down


My apologies, I wasn't thinking properly.


----------



## PLOWTRUCK

10 drives and 10 dollar general lots you could handle with 2 trucks no problem. I do 35 drives, a 1/2 mile road and 4 commercial lots with 2 trucks and no v plow. The commercial lots are near the drives.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes;1838080 said:


> That's no good.
> 
> What about 3-4 trucks?
> 
> BTW, t&m is the only way to go for these sized lots. You should be able to gross close to $50k over a 2 day storm if you do.


Mark you might need to go to AA, laughing so hard the tears are going down my cheeks.


----------



## NoProblem

LapeerLandscape;1838275 said:


> Mark you might need to go to AA, laughing so hard the tears are going down my cheeks.


LOL, I never plowed commercial in my life and this whole thread turned into a comedy act!

I'm waiting for someone to have the guy arm his trucks with flame throwers to melt ice.


----------



## Drano0127

NoProblem;1838286 said:


> LOL, I never plowed commercial in my life and this whole thread turned into a comedy act!
> 
> I'm waiting for someone to have the guy arm his trucks with flame throwers to melt ice.


Haha...flamethrowers can be done! The Top Gear guys did it to a school bus that will definitely make it through winter. LOL


----------



## Defcon 5

PremierSnowPlow;1838031 said:


> You do understand that he has residential drives and wants to do 10 dollar general lots? Would YOU want to plow 10 lots with a straight blade and 2 trucks? I wouldn't, too much time with a straight blade for 1, and 2 even if I did have a straight blade I'd want a set of wings. Try plowing 10 lots by the time they open the stores with a straight and all that time to do them.


I understand More than you will ever know........xysport

Although "V" Blades a Wonderful......They are NOY necessary to get the job done....

If the OP has the equipment in his arsenal to get the job done....Why in the world would he go out and Buy Trucks and "V" Blades to plow these Very simple lots that most likely don't pay squat....


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Defcon 5;1838351 said:


> I understand More than you will ever know........xysport
> 
> Although "V" Blades a Wonderful......They are NOY necessary to get the job done....
> 
> If the OP has the equipment in his arsenal to get the job done....Why in the world would he go out and Buy Trucks and "V" Blades to plow these Very simple lots that most likely don't pay squat....


also IF they can mostly be windrowed to one side there is no need for a V


----------



## IPLOWSNO

I'd hate to do the one in my town it's a L and up here the banks get 12' tall pretty quick,

Make sure you have a removal plan if need be they don't leave room too push it too usually 

And ours has a metal roof that unloads at will also!!


----------



## Antlerart06

nicktw25;1837798 said:


> I was contacted by my local Dollar General store to put a bid out on 10 other stores. I can't figure out for the life of me how to post a picture on here. But if you know what a Dollar General parking lot looks like then you know what 99% of them look like.
> 
> I have been plowing residentials for the past 2 years. So I need help on pricing out commercial lots. I don't have to do sidewalks and trigger is every 3". They also might want salt prices.
> 
> ANY help would be appreciated.


Well around here every dollar general lot is different I never seen 2 alike

Your drives are they plow during storm or after it has stop

10 lots can be done if they are in a row but 10 or even 4-5 spread out can be hard with 2 trucks depending how far apart they are 
As far people talking V plow you shouldn't need one but if don't have wings I would buy some for your plows. Some lots you might not be able to windrow it all

When you bid them They going be looking for a flat rate for all 10 and they go for cheap rate 
I don't like the 3'' trigger So I wouldn't bid on them that's just me 
To me I rather clean the lots at 1'' and use 1/3 of the salt rate makes the salt last longer

Good luck on your season


----------



## Flyboy77

Maybe pick the two or three that are closest to your drives to bid and then find/bid 8 other lots in between. What happens if drive time takes four times longer than expected?


----------



## Jguck25

Drano0127;1838305 said:


> Haha...flamethrowers can be done! The Top Gear guys did it to a school bus that will definitely make it through winter. LOL


But it was a Meyers..


----------



## First Responder

I am still somewhat new to bidding on commercial, I know what my operating cost are (fuel, truck/plow maintenance, insurance, ect). Then I know exactly how much it costs to operate that particular piece of equipment. I separate each piece of equipment I own from a single stage to the dumper and everything in-between. Then I add a percentage of profit. I found that it's very important to know what the market will bear in your particular area also. That has helped me the most. As for "how long" it would take, depends on driver, truck/plow set up, and weather conditions. I hope this made sense to you & possibly helped! Good luck!


----------



## FISHERBOY

Which national has the dollar stores this season?


----------

